# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > Обновления >  Публикация через вебсервер.

## SofiaKit

Доброго времени суток.
Хочу сделать публикацию обновлений конфигураций на своем веб сервере.
Подскажите пожалуйста, кто уже такое делал? Как установить логин и пароль, что-бы кто попало не мог качать?

----------

